# W} space wolves bit H} dark angels bit (UK)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I am after a space wolves storm shield with the arm, I am offering a dark angel shield what comes with the dark angels veteran pack.

The picture is of the space wolves shield and the arm I am after.

The web link is the storm shield I have for swap:

Dark Angel Veteran Power Shield/Storm Shield [DV31] - £0.25 : Bits and Kits, The biggest selection of Bits in the world

Thanks and prefer UK

Gothic


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Just PM'ed you... :wink:


----------

